
Ask HN: Y Combinator invite/rejection - thehumblenerd
Hello,<p>How do we know the status of our application for YC  ? Do they send out rejection mails or can we check it out their website ?
======
ploggingdev
Yes, they send out an email. 10pm PT, so around 14 hours remaining.

Come join the chat room for yc w2019 applicants while you wait :
[https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

~~~
thehumblenerd
Hello,

Joining the chat right away.

------
100-xyz
They send emails for rejects and interview invites.

~~~
thehumblenerd
When do they typically send the invites ? I am in IST rn, hence the question
:)

~~~
gyani95
On the form it says by 10pm Pacific time.

